
Apple Watch sales are down 55% - amaks
http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/22/news/companies/apple-watch-smartwatch-sales-report/index.html
======
cag_ii
I don't think this should really come as a great surprise. One would have to
expect the initial sales numbers were partly due to the "something new"
effect, and Apple clearly has a devoted following in that regard.

That said, I think the smart-watch market (especially apple) is still missing
it's killer app. I thought for me it'd be the full-time fitness tracker, but
in practice the experience has been inferior to dedicated fitness trackers I
already own (but devices I wouldn't want to wear or have limited utility
outside of the activity, for example).

The OS update does look promising, and seems like a much better move that
pushing out new hardware with the same old software like many were
speculating.

